# Excel 2010 deleting blank lines within a cell



## AlphaOmega2010 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi I have figured out how to add blank lines within a cell so that information lines up visually with info in the next cell, but an undesired byproduct of this is lots of blank lines appearing at the bottom of the cell. 
I found advice online to use the find function and hold down ALT + 0010, but all this did was change the alignment in the cell from top to bottom and the unwanted blank lines were still there. I have included a screenshot of one of the cells I want to fix. 
Any assistance will be most gratefully recieved. I would just like to warn you however that this is the first project I have ever used Excel, so please don't be afraid to describe everything in minute detail and use very simple terms, no matter how basic the instruction.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

use the find/replace 
control + F key
Then you can enter the line-break code, 
character number 010.
hold the Alt key, and then enter the numbers 010 from the *numeric part of the keyboard* or you would need to use numlock

did you use the numeric keyboard or numlock ?

or you can clean the cell by putting the data into a different cell using

CLEAN()


----------

